#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  What is your opinion about social media?

## Bhavya

In my opinion, Social media is a good thing, It makes us stay connected to the world and keep us updated about the happenings around the world. But sometimes users share too much personal information on social media that allows sexual predators and hackers to achieve their evil agendas.


Guys, Share your opinion about social media.

----------

